# Divine Maltese



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

My breeder research continues. 

I've got 12 possibilities in mind so far, but I want to learn more about Divine.

How was your experience with them? Have you had any problems? Can I see pictures of your little one?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I don't have a Divine Maltese but I do know they are considered to be one of the best breeders in the United States and possibly elsewhere. They breed with the upmost care in health and the Maltese standard. They are also very careful about choosing the forever homes and owners for their puppies. It's considered an honor to have a Divine furbaby.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Carole on this web site got her Bella from Divine Maltese. I know she is extremely happy with Bella and she has always spoken very highly of Angela and Larry Stanberry of Divine. Bella is absolutely gorgeous. Her picture is in Carole's avatar.

Lynda


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce is from Divine Maltese. Her puppy picture is my avatar. A more recent photo appears below. The groomer cut her way too short when the photo was taken, and I'm wasn't happy with it, but it's the only photo I have access to on my computer at work. She's almost one year old now, and weighs 6.6 lbs. I think she's beautiful (but I'm biased of course!) and she has a great personality--very outgoing and playful. I am very happy with her and I would recommend Divine Maltese highly.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Dolce is darling. I love that picture. I sure wish I was a camera person. I think it is time I learn.







I have always let my daughter be the picture person, but since she doesn't live with me I miss to many great opportunities. Then I would also have to learn how to get them on the post or in my album.










I got Bella from Divine.





















I think everyone is probably sick of hearing how happy I have been with the experience, but yes I have had a wonderful experience and adore Bella beyond words. She was all I dreamed of in a Maltese and I was so happy to get a HEALTHY baby more than anything else. I have no complaints at all about Bella....and Angie or Larry have been great to reply whenever I have any questions.

Lori who has Kylee and Jett just got her new baby Jett through Ballet Blanc but it it was Divine bred baby. From what she has told me she is very pleased as well. Hopefully she will see the thread and post personally.


----------



## miss emily (Dec 7, 2005)

You would be very lucky if Divine would allow you to purchase one of their pups. I alaso think Chrisman's pups are beautiful, but have never dealt with them directly. I only know a person who has, and she was thrilled with her pup.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi! I just saw this thread and yes, Jett is bred by Divine. I am very pleased with him and I would highly recommend them. There is a picture of Jett in my signature. I think Divine would be a great choice as a breeder!


----------

